
Easy, efficient Linux metrics with netdata - linsomniac
https://github.com/firehol/netdata
======
linsomniac
I used to be a huge fan of munin for capturing system utilization metrics and
seeing what was going on when things weren't working well. While munin was
easy and automatic to set up, it captured data infrequently and put quite a
bit of stress on the host.

I've since move to an infrastructure using InfluxDB, Telegraf, and Grafana.
That system replaced collectd, which worked and produced high-resolution data,
but also put a high load on the hosts.

But I just learned about netdata and installed it on my dev and staging
environments and it looks really good. It requires basically no setup to
capture useful data, generates great graphs, and looks like it could expand
greatly (putting data into Influx or Prometheus, etc). The default graphs are
great, much easier to get into than the other system I set up.

